# How to make tack cloths



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm finding store bought tack cloths are more often dried up and useless. Somebody in the LJ community must make thier own. I tried OB Shine juice but it was too gooey. I have some old boiled linseed oil that I think can be used. Any ideas out there?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Just find a source for better quality cloths. I bought these on Amazon four years ago and they are still fine (I don't use them a lot, so 12 has lasted me). My local Sherwin Williams also sells tack cloths that feel nice and soft inside the package.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Google "Make Tack Cloth" videos


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Chris Schwarz did a good write up on making your own tack cloths on a budget here lol
https://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/06/07/the-frugal-furniture-maker-make-your-own-tack-rags/


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Chris Schwarz did a good write up on making your own tack cloths on a budget here lol
> https://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/06/07/the-frugal-furniture-maker-make-your-own-tack-rags/
> 
> - SMP


That link is a good laugh. I would have to drive to the store, buy 1-3 things I don't have, and make the stuff by cooking it.

Rich's link is a dollar per tack cloth delivered to my door ready to use.

It's funny that the pic is of "do it best" rags. Every "do it best" I visited is about the most expensive hardware store next to true-value.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Yep, about a dollar apiece. The thing is, I rarely use them. I did for the doors I stained and finished recently, but that was simply because the temperature in the shop was low and I chose to do the sanding and staining in the house (where my wife gets fussy about sawdust). That meant that, rather than brushing and blasting compressed air to remove dust, I used tack cloths. Other than that, I don't find them useful.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I've had too many project ruined from tack cloths. Any more I take a clean cloth, sprinkle on a little mineral spirits for oil based products, just enough to slightly/barely dampen then wipe, then blow. For lacquer I just blow and wipe with my hand. Waterbased, just water.

One thing I will say about tack cloths is, if you are going to use them, take them out, unfold them and let them air for a bit. They are too oily right out of the pack. Also, they are made for the job at hand, don't try to save them for every project. They're cheap, buy new ones.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Never had an issue with them. Just never noticed difference so I stopped using. Blow with air, spray. I use pre-cat exclusively.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Use CA glue on a piece of rag and work SUPER FAST…

Just kidding… I bought a swag and I think I've only used them once or twice with about 18 getting tacky (non usable type of tacky)... Use a good bristle headed shop-vac


> Chris Schwarz did a good write up on making your own tack cloths on a budget here lol
> https://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/06/07/the-frugal-furniture-maker-make-your-own-tack-rags/
> - SMP


Had a quick squizzy at the above URL and freaked out with the following statement,
The rest of us can do a better job of making our own tack rags with simple shop chemicals and a *just a few hours* of work.
The older I get , the greater value I put on my time… at the moment it's nominally $50/hour… for $100-$150, I could order a ********************load of good tacky without me hassling at mixing chemicals and loosing more hair to chems.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I spray a light bit of poly on a tee shirt material tag and use that.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Microfiber towels get all the dust off. Use one after using the shop vac to get the majority. Use compressed air to blow dust into the air then apply finish? Mmmm…..


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use soft cloth with a little mineral spirits on it. I keep it in a closed container. I have been dong this for about ten years now, and no problems. I blow off dust first, with compressed air, then tack.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Try going without, I've used most of the ideas above and never found a need for tack cloths.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

> Try going without, I ve used most of the ideas above and never found a need for tack cloths.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I agree, tack cloths just seem like an unnecessary step. I vacuum off the piece after I sand it and have never felt the need to do anything more.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Chris Schwarz did a good write up on making your own tack cloths on a budget here lol
> https://blog.lostartpress.com/2013/06/07/the-frugal-furniture-maker-make-your-own-tack-rags/
> - SMP
> 
> ...


Woosh. Think you missed the point of his post, lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Microfiber towels get all the dust off. Use one after using the shop vac to get the majority. Use compressed air to blow dust into the air then apply finish? Mmmm…..
> 
> - OSU55


You don't think the shop vac puts dust into the air? Mmmm

2 words - Air Flow…..


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I also don't use tack cloths. Had problems with them in the past .
I use compressed air clean cotton towel then finally my hand.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Woosh. Think you missed the point of his post, lol.
> 
> - SMP


The amazing thing is that after the little bit of effort Chris put into it, his end result looks identical to what you buy pre-made. And, he got a bottomless salad and breadsticks in the process. Sounds like a winner to me.

My only concern would be the purity of the olive oil at Olive Garden. I've read so much about the corruption in that industry that I would lean towards using a good California olive oil just to be sure. Also, when buying olive oil, be sure to check the harvest date. Most brands don't include it; they just list an arbitrary use-by date, and since there are no regulations for setting that date, it's meaningless to determine the freshness of the oil.

I'm also very surprised that Chris missed a critical ingredient-balsamic vinegar. He's usually more thoughtful than that. Balsamic vinegar will give the wood that deep color we all cherish, not to mention the fine aroma it adds which will get your taste buds quivering when you sit down for dinner at that table you built. I'm not talking about the caramel colored crap at the grocery store either. You want to use one that's at least 25 years old, preferably 75 if you can afford it. Quality hardwood is expensive and it's a foolish economy to skimp on the ingredients you use to finish it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If you're using tack cloth for removing fine dust before finishing… I strongly recommend switching to cheese cloth. It works so much better for the intended purpose. Plus they are reusable, and there is absolutely no residue.

Cheese cloth is available at most any hardware or paint store.
Just blow them off with compressed air between uses.


----------



## Fiver (Jan 14, 2020)

I use these and love them.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07RDXWP9Q/?coliid=I1NM6JRLPW0VAP&colid=1YGRDFM43CFVY&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Storing an open one in a zip-lock back between projects keeps em fresh. Had my current pack close to a year now and have like 4 or 5 left


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Microfiber towels get all the dust off. Use one after using the shop vac to get the majority. Use compressed air to blow dust into the air then apply finish? Mmmm…..
> 
> - OSU55
> 
> ...


Shop vac will if you took the paper filter out…....mmmmmmmm.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I m also very surprised that Chris missed a critical ingredient-balsamic vinegar. He s usually more thoughtful than that. Balsamic vinegar will give the wood that deep color we all cherish, not to mention the fine aroma it adds which will get your taste buds quivering when you sit down for dinner at that table you built. I m not talking about the caramel colored crap at the grocery store either. You want to use one that s at least 25 years old, preferably 75 if you can afford it. Quality hardwood is expensive and it s a foolish economy to skimp on the ingredients you use to finish it.
> 
> - Rich


Maybe he was worried the balsamic vinegar would inadvertently ebonize high tannin woods like white oak and walnut. Of course if they were marketed as "ebonizing cloths" they would sell for $30.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Woosh. Think you missed the point of his post, lol.
> - SMP


Not really *SMP*... I think you may have *Wooshed* at my tongue-in-cheek attitude at what many others also allude to… *no need for a tack cloth*!

But if we MUST get absolutely serious….

I have heard a number of people *NOT recommending compressed air* especially at the low grain sanding end… they may have the tendency to push/compress dust/grit into open grain timber which may/may-not be the desired affect.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I soak a rag in shellac then let it dry. Works pretty good.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I spritz shellac from a can onto a Kleenex, just enough to get it tacky without making it wet enough to apply more than some micron-thick shellac finish to the wood. Works great. Too wet, the tissue would stick. Too dry, might have to try again!


----------



## accord (Sep 15, 2019)

i've never tried this myself but use an slightly damp mirco fiber cloth.. seems it would take the majority of dust etc off


----------

